# Best Email Service



## The Conqueror (Dec 26, 2007)

Which is the BEST Email Service, according to you ?

For me, GMail coz it is fast, NO ADS (small text ads doesnt matter) 


RULE : State the reason after you vote


----------



## nvidia (Dec 26, 2007)

I use gmail now. I dont like yahoo anymore. Yahoo has too many ads and that new mail interface sucks big time!


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 26, 2007)

GMail of course..!


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 26, 2007)

Always GMail. But I use the thunderbird client in linux and xp. Also use Apple Mail in Mac OS X Leopard. So Choosing a provider does not make so much difference.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 26, 2007)

Another gmail user


----------



## hailgautam (Dec 26, 2007)

the poll is in itself evident as more than 90% of the people favor gmail.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 26, 2007)

*Yahoo*

Because of option to turn off the Spam filter !!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 26, 2007)

mine vote to windows live..
Ater it upgrade to windows live hotmail..it is really 200% more better.


----------



## utsav (Dec 26, 2007)

I use gmail hotmail yahoomail zapakmail indiatimesmail rediffmail lol which 1 to choose


----------



## satyamy (Dec 26, 2007)

Yahoo Works Best for me
bcoz of Instant Notification from its Messenger

other like live, rediff, gmail are ok

and about Zapak (only good for gaming)


----------



## purujitb (Dec 27, 2007)

gmail lacks the tabs inside the browser window(which yahoo have)...but i still love gmail


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 27, 2007)

More VOTES 

Yes, Windows Live Mail is nice  but nothing can beat GMail


----------



## Pathik (Dec 27, 2007)

GMail wins hands down.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 27, 2007)

gmail ftw! none can match it.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2007)

Gmail....... Its easy, fast, simple and the best.
Moreover it has 20MB attachment limit.......


----------



## azzu (Dec 29, 2007)

yahoo
usin it from three years


----------



## praka123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Gmail FTW!see what window$ mail got in the poll


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2007)

praka123 said:


> Gmail FTW!see what window$ mail got in the poll


+1 GMail FTW
Windows Live Mail FTFB


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 29, 2007)

Gmail if using POP, Yahoo mail for its webmail interface. Gmail web version doesn't works fine on my computer.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2007)

asnvin said:


> Gmail if using POP, Yahoo mail for its webmail interface. Gmail web version doesn't works fine on my computer.


Install/Enable Java
Or use the basic HTML version


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 29, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Install/Enable Java
> Or use the basic HTML version



I have enabled Java as well as javascript but even then Gmail doesn't work well, though new versions of yahoo, rediff, hotmail work fine. Sometimes I have to retry many times to login . And hardly I have been able to log out of it in one try


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 30, 2007)

Now, GMail seems to be popular coz of its speed, simple interface and pop3 etc


Those who have NOT voted please vote.


----------



## Garbage (Dec 30, 2007)

GMail of course !!

But don't know, why it's still in Beta ??


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 30, 2007)

The problem with gmail is that all Orkut friends can send you their forward and junk mail. So I prefer using www.bluebottle.com for serious work and gmail or rediff for websites which seem to collect email address compulsorily or when it sounds like a scam!


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 31, 2007)

I use 10 minute mail for registering @ websites.. so i dont get any Spam


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 31, 2007)

GMail anyday,
Although AOL mail is starting to look good.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Net007 (Jan 1, 2008)

Gmail.


----------



## Ron (Jan 2, 2008)

Hotmail sa yad haya.....
How can i download attachment in hotmail...........
I am unable to download...............


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron said:


> Hotmail sa yad haya.....
> How can i download attachment in hotmail...........
> I am unable to download...............



Open your mail....and click on attachment file.


----------



## Champs (Jan 2, 2008)

Gmail is the best


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 2, 2008)

Its yahoo for me
becoz allows .exe attachment, has full options in basic html interface, supports html signatures,better upload speed for me (Bsnl 500), Ads not a problem for me(using ff+ad block)....for these yahoo is better for me.

gmail lacks these^^^ options


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 2, 2008)

Yahoo gives disposable email addresses which gmail doesn't but overall gmail with its older version is best. New version is slower


----------



## max_demon (Jan 2, 2008)

Gmail 2.0 has a slower startup , but once you enter in gmail 2.0 , it is lightining fast . 

Gmail 1.0 has faster startup

Moreover imap support .

Gmail released their gresemonkey API too for developers

Gmail display ads , only text , but some firefox extention block that too (will not mention here , i have not disabled option of ads on in gmail )

Gmail is veryyyyy simple

even my 3 year old daughter can use


----------



## hullap (Jan 9, 2008)

+1 to gmail


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 10, 2008)

+1 gmail


----------



## Tapomay (Jan 10, 2008)

i use hotmail, gmail and rediffmail; but rediffmail is my favourite. never face any problem with rediffmail with my slow connection.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 11, 2008)

belive it or not gmail has become the best service manily due to "chatting inside gmail" and "seeting Outlook Express for free"....!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif


----------



## RaghuKL (Jan 11, 2008)

+1 Gmail...


----------



## abhilashkm (Jan 11, 2008)

the apple mail... tho it ain't free...


----------



## utsav (Jan 11, 2008)

*WTF??????*



max_demon said:


> Gmail 2.0 has a slower startup , but once you enter in gmail 2.0 , it is lightining fast .
> 
> Gmail 1.0 has faster startup
> 
> ...


*img136.imageshack.us/img136/5603/image31xq2.th.jpg
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/2673/image11ty9.th.jpg
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/1640/image21lm2.th.jpg
max demon states in his blog profile that he is 15years old 
in his blog posts he states he is 16 years old*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif
and in digit profile he is 21 years old with a 3 year old daughter.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif

which is right??????Guys have a look at the screenshots for proof
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/26.gif


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 11, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> belive it or not gmail has become the best service manily due to "chatting inside gmail" and "seeting Outlook Express for free"....!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif



Yahoo, Rediff and many other email services provide integrated chat in webmail interface. The interface of yahoo is more like a desktop mail client.


----------



## utsav (Jan 11, 2008)

just have a look at post number 41


----------



## max_demon (Jan 11, 2008)

aaahhh , looked at it now . today .. only one thing i can say . rofloooool hahahahah

actually my age varies from person to person and forum to forum .. ( my daughter will become 1 yr old this january . i love my daughter (look at my previous posts regarding my daughter )
)

for girlfriends : 16
for tech geeks , programmer : 13
for langage : 4 (yaa se my speling mistkes)
for online : 19-20
for dating : 17
for thinkdigit forum : 21
for my girlfriend : 15
for knowledgeable person : 14
for n00bs : 17
for hackers : 37
for paypals : 28
for spamming : 26
for webcammers : (depends on his/her age)
for you : 23
for genelia D'Souja : aaahh.... i love her


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 11, 2008)

max_demon said:


> aaahhh , looked at it now . today .. only one thing i can say . rofloooool hahahahah
> 
> actually my age varies from person to person and forum to forum .. ( my daughter will become 1 yr old this january . i love my daughter (look at my previous posts regarding my daughter )
> )
> ...



why you do all these ??
Keep one profile........


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 11, 2008)

yahoo all the way.
simply roxxx


----------



## utsav (Jan 11, 2008)

How do u remember so many ages.whats ur actual age and love ur wife not genelia


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey, why r u all ruining my Thread ??? 
btw max_demon u really r demon to have many age.. what is ur actual age ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 11, 2008)

> for girlfriends : 16
> for tech geeks , programmer : 13
> for langage : 4 (yaa se my speling mistkes)
> for online : 19-20
> ...


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 11, 2008)

^^ Lol



max_demon said:


> for girlfriends : 16
> for tech geeks , programmer : 13
> for langage : 4 (yaa se my speling mistkes)
> for online : 19-20
> ...


*Total Age : 272*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

@max
I think in real u are not even married nd some 17~20yrs.
Its the age when u dun haf control of mind nd do whatever.....like the above ones


----------



## utsav (Jan 11, 2008)

Roflz.shaadi kar ke phas gaya demon


----------



## baccilus (Jan 12, 2008)

I vote for gmail too because I like it's interface. One minor irritant I have with it is that it takes a long time to upload files. Others seem to do it faster. Don know if it's only me who feels this way.


----------



## faraaz (Jan 12, 2008)

Email Conversations, Labels, POP3 access, support for extensions, integration with G!Talk, Google Docs AND 20 MB attachments to other gmail ids?? In my opinion...autowin for Gmail!


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 12, 2008)

Mods PLEASE delete post number 41,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,50,51 and 52 of this thread as they r OFFTOPIC and useless discussion


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2008)

I am wondering that who'll be the first one to vote for Zapak Mail as the best e-mail service.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 12, 2008)

^^ State the reason y u voted for a particular service also


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2008)

i have an *aol.in account and i feel its gr8!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 13, 2008)

I use rediffmail Windows LIVE Mail yahoomail and abhi abhi aol.in pe register kiya 

Rediffmail mein E-Mail Search option nice hai 
Windows LIVE Mail best hai mere liye 
Yahoomail pe emails kam aate hai ads jyada ati hai 
Aol abhi try nahi kiya dekhte hai kaisa hai *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/33a.gif

mine vote to Windows LIVE Mail *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> ^^ State the reason y u voted for a particular service also


Refer to the Post #16 on the first page. I had voted already before.


----------



## mukeshkumar (Jan 13, 2008)

gmail and lycos


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 13, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Refer to the Post #16 on the first page. I had voted already before.


Ok, must have missed it.

Nothing beats GMail


----------



## amitshahc (May 16, 2008)

you can use '+' sign in gmail for using your email as disposable email. and can track the spam, and then filter it. 
e.g. amitshahc+office@gmail.com
see more about it 



asnvin said:


> Yahoo gives disposable email addresses which gmail doesn't but overall gmail with its older version is best. New version is slower


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

I also find the new version of gmail slower.


----------



## ThinkFree (May 16, 2008)

amitshahc said:


> you can use '+' sign in gmail for using your email as disposable email. and can track the spam, and then filter it.
> e.g. amitshahc+office@gmail.com
> see more about it



But how would you send mail from that disposable address? As far as I know, its not possible with Gmail but possible with Yahoo


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 16, 2008)

Gmail, although yahoo's new interface has improved a lot and is more stable now.


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

Also, in gmail, I wish there was this option. In directing mails to particular labels and skipping inbox, I wanted the mails to be not shown as New. Instead as read (if I desire for certain labels). Hope I explained clearly.


----------



## The Conqueror (May 16, 2008)

you can select the option to mark all and then u can click on the option Mark as READ


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

I guess every1 knows it. That is why I wanted to automate it. Because, I subscribe to certain newsletters, dictionary word of the days and I dont find time to read them and I find it irritating to see "new mail notification of these numbers on the side of the labels". So, I would prefer this option.


----------



## amitshahc (May 16, 2008)

asnvin said:


> But how would you send mail from that disposable address? As far as I know, its not possible with Gmail but possible with Yahoo



yes buddy you are right. that's why i also prefer for yahoo for disposable email service. gmail trick is only for tracking and filtering the mails.


----------



## virus_killer (May 23, 2008)

I am with Windows Live Mail, It has got many new features, specially that skydrive one.


----------



## pushkar (May 23, 2008)

I like Yahoo Mail as it is fast and simple.


----------



## JEskandari (May 23, 2008)

hotmail only work with windows live mail ,but Gmail work with any client you like.
and if i'm not wrong free yahoo mail won't support pop3 unless you use yahoo.co.uk


----------



## desiibond (May 23, 2008)

Yahoo mail is my pick. been using it for a decade and just can't move to gmail or any other mail service.


----------



## anand1 (May 23, 2008)

i have been using all of these email services but the most which i like is Yahoo. this is because it is fast and has never caused any of the problem be it i use for official mail as well as personal use.


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2008)

^How contradictory!


----------



## Vyasram (May 25, 2008)

i had my first email account at gmail and i'm sticking with it. i dont like changing my address.


----------



## karmanya (May 25, 2008)

Anyone tried AOL mail?
Kind of a flashier version of Yahoo, and yes it does suck pretty badly


----------



## hullap (May 25, 2008)

IMHO
Gmail Is TEH best email service


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 25, 2008)

I don't use email.mujhe baharatiya daak sevaon par pura bharosa hai


----------



## Pathik (May 25, 2008)

Gmail ftw!


----------



## legolas (May 25, 2008)

Yes, of course Gmail... but I wonder when they will improve this Gtalk!!


----------



## hahahari (May 26, 2008)

Rediff here. No clutter.


----------



## techtronic (May 26, 2008)

*Gmail, because interface looks cool.*


----------



## go4saket (Jun 20, 2008)

Gmail ofcourse. It was the first to offer bulk space  when all other service were offering a mere of 10-20 MB. It has the simplest and the fastest interface. Its mail forwarding feature helps you maintain multiple email account with one account.


----------



## remrow (Jul 7, 2008)

I like Yahoo and gmail both .

I like yahoo for its interface and its email filter. The filters really save your time to delete the spams.

And gmail for its design(i like gmail type of designs than eye candies) , text ads, and many more .


----------



## max_demon (Jul 18, 2008)

Google Apps FTW

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90955


----------



## ajaybc (Jul 18, 2008)

Gmail spam filter is the best


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 19, 2008)

No not exactly. The mail service with the less spam is .mac
But I don't use it. I use Gmail. It is fast, easy to use and there are no ads. But it is a little bare bones kind. There are also no themes


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jul 19, 2008)

+1 for gmail


----------



## lywyre (Jul 19, 2008)

GMail since the day I got one. Was using Yahoo earlier, also hotmail. Now only GMail and occassionally Yahoo to clear up my inbox (all the mail would only be from Yahoo! Group).
Spam management is better than any other mail service. Rarely does a spam come to my Inbox and I have lost no genuine mail to spam.


----------



## 2kewl (Jul 19, 2008)

Gmail all the way...the best and the lightest!


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

Reminds me of a blog post I made recently 



> *Moving from the best email service ever, to the one that royally kicks its ass!*
> After what has been four years of awesome email service from Gmail, I am finally making the switch. What oh what might you ask is better than Gmail? Say hello to MobileMe.


----------



## narangz (Jul 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Reminds me of a blog post I made recently



Hehe, I was wondering why there's no post about Mobile Me from goobimama.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 19, 2008)

Heheh. I guess I will never give up my spamming habits.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 19, 2008)

Me neither. 

*GMail FTW!!!!!!*


----------



## tgpraveen (Jul 19, 2008)

gmail


----------



## narangz (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah! Gmail!!!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gmail My Choice. Now lock this thread


----------



## Bapi_xx2 (Jul 21, 2008)

Features in Gmail is ahead of any mail service present today. It is fast, easy and don't eat my brandwidth with IMG adds. MOst what i love is it's chatting.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 21, 2008)

The only thing that I miss in gmail is absence of folders. 
One plus point in terms of security is the recently introduced feature that allows you to see the details of your last login( including type of login , time and date of login and IP address. Find more here: *mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?ctx=gmail&answer=45938 ). You can logout of gmail from one computer(say home computer, if you forgot to do so or due to security reason) from any other computer in the world connected to the net.


----------



## mastermunj (Jul 21, 2008)

Gmail FTW!!!


----------



## k6153r (Jul 21, 2008)

Gmail


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2008)

I wonder though, does anyone really use Zapak mail and all those other things that they advertise on TV?


----------



## nvidia (Jul 21, 2008)

^^I dont think so.
Alexa says here in India, Zapak is 53rd.
Other stuff which are advertised like BigAdda and Ibibo(i dont know if they have a decent mail service) are not in the top 100..


----------



## nikhil (Jul 21, 2008)

I've used many email services but i have switched over to Gmail since I found it more efficient than others. Plus, I am not being spammed in Gmail at all. Gmail has a cleaner and neater interface. The only thing I guess i miss in creating my own floders in my Gmail account.


----------



## Ranger (Jul 24, 2008)

Gmail. Simplicity is d best. Its a sophisticated email system with simple interface.


----------



## goodshepherd (Jul 25, 2008)

Earlier, i was a fan of Gmail. but now, i think windows live is miles ahead, both in looks and performance. the voice chat has great clarity. appearance is really appealing.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 25, 2008)

^^You forgot to mention flash ads where live is thousands of miles ahead of gmail


----------



## cooldudie3 (Aug 17, 2008)

GMAIL rocks though I am getting a lot of spam not filtered and going straight to my inbox


----------



## viruses (Aug 17, 2008)

gmail and what is this zapak mail-lol


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

^Zapak mail has a very good advertising but to my surprise everyone hates it LOL
Google Apps are d best.


----------



## digitalage (Aug 21, 2008)

hay man....its only and only gmail........ obviously....it provides a free pop3...


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 21, 2008)

GMail is the fastest,simplest and has the most features.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 21, 2008)

Simplicity of gmail makes it a winner.


----------



## victor_rambo (Aug 21, 2008)

I have used premium services such as Bluebottle Premium and also freemail services like Yahoo, Gmail, Hotmail, Bluebottle(freemail).

But I am most satisfied with my my own mail hosting account. I can make as many as aliases and get whatever@mydomain.com. Moreover no footer or ads in emails which makes it suitable for formal use too.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 21, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> . Moreover no footer or ads in emails which makes it suitable for formal use too.



Gmail doesn't insert any ad either.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes GMail doesnt, Also with google apps you can create s many as aliases and get whatever@mydomain.com
Only some text ads in corner of your inbox but u can prevent them using adblocks 
So GMail ROCKS!


----------



## chooza (Dec 21, 2008)

friends, I prefer Live mail, becoz for that I dont need to open my browser after installing WindowsLive mail on my PC. Is is much faster and much improved then any other. Offer online file storage, interconnected with many sites. For sheer speed, I request all of you to compare any mail service with Indiatimes. It will bring any opponent to knees in speed.


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2008)

Gmail is the best


----------



## ajaybc (Dec 21, 2008)

^^What a bumping Setji


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 21, 2008)

GMAIL is the one for me. GMAIL is the the best.


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> ^^What a bumping Setji



Lolz, I've not bumped this thread 

Actually *chooza* bumped this thread after 4 months.

Go to page 4 & read the bottom post.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 22, 2008)

look at the results of the poll ...


GMail   	   	133
Yahoo! Mail          32

GMail FTW !!


----------



## D@rekills4 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yahoo Mail

0 for Zapak mail till now


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

The poll says it all, Gmail FTW!!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 24, 2008)

Go Gmail! Yeah!


----------



## aura (Feb 19, 2009)

Hotmail has quite recently improved a lot but still it lacks the no of features provided by Gmail. Hence, for the current senario Gmail is definitely the best.


----------



## Rohit Setia (Feb 19, 2009)

Gmail is best but now it is giving some problem when i login , i have refresh two times...

Yahoo , i don't receive email even after one day....


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2009)

@ aura - now that's bump 

I am facing issue with yahoo as rohit said from dec 2008

I've faced some minor issues with gmail but it's still in beta


----------



## confused!! (Feb 19, 2009)

^^It's been in Beta since 5 years


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2009)

I think It's a little excuse for any kind of glitch 

God only knows when they will upgrade it to final version


----------



## lywyre (Feb 19, 2009)

Since the last four months after I voted for GMail, it only has got better and better and I don't see any problem with any features.

I wonder why Yahoo went for the boring Outlook look for its new appearance. Yuckoo!


----------



## 1235Sam (Mar 27, 2009)

anyone use in.com?
I really liked it-fast,simple and nice features
plus email id can be really small for example mine is isam@in.com


----------



## mrintech (Mar 27, 2009)

GMAIL GMAIL GMAIL GMAIL GMAIL GMAIL GMAIL GMAIL and Only GMAIL


----------



## utsav (Mar 27, 2009)

mrintech said:


> GMAIL GMAIL GMAIL GMAIL GMAIL GMAIL GMAIL GMAIL and Only GMAIL



Pagal hogaya kya Gmail k pyar me?


----------



## mrintech (Mar 27, 2009)

utsav said:


> Pagal hogaya kya Gmail k pyar me?


Yeah! Gmail Rockz


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 27, 2009)

Only Gmail
Only Gmail
Only Gmaillllllllll........ Gmail!!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 28, 2009)

yay!! My thread is still alive  
I've been using GMail since 2 years now,and using their Google Apps for your domain since the past 1 year..GMail is the BEST !!


----------



## mrintech (Mar 28, 2009)

The Conqueror said:


> yay!! My thread is still alive
> I've been using GMail since 2 years now,and using their Google Apps for your domain since the past 1 year..GMail is the BEST !!


How much did you pay for Google Apps?


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 28, 2009)

mrintech said:


> How much did you pay for Google Apps?


I'm using the free version....I can make 500 accounts for my domain


----------



## mrintech (Mar 28, 2009)

The Conqueror said:


> I'm using the free version....I can make 500 accounts for my domain


Pls tell me details 


Please Please Please Please Please Please  Please I also want @mrintech.com


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 28, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Pls tell me details
> 
> 
> Please Please Please Please Please Please  Please I also want @mrintech.com


Have yahoo ID? so that I can explain you in detail


----------



## mrintech (Mar 28, 2009)

The Conqueror said:


> Have yahoo ID? so that I can explain you in detail


I configured it... Thanks to *Apinder a.k.a ThinkFree* for help 

I am happy like hell  BTW Thanks to you too for your concern


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 5, 2009)

mrintech said:


> I configured it... Thanks to *Apinder a.k.a ThinkFree* for help
> 
> I am happy like hell  BTW Thanks to you too for your concern


So Enjoy Google Apps  dont forget you can also get technical support from Google in case you face any problems


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

mr.intech [at] mrintech [dot] com


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 5, 2009)

ico said:


> mr.intech [at] mrintech [dot] com


----------



## mrintech (Apr 5, 2009)

ico said:


> mr.intech [at] mrintech [dot] com





The Conqueror said:


>


Nope 

admin@mrintech.com


----------



## 4T7 (Apr 5, 2009)

Gmail pwnz!


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

mrintech said:


> Nope
> 
> admin [at] mr.intech [dot] com


  abbey apna email likhne ka style change kar nahi toh spammers ko email mil jaayega..!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 5, 2009)

4T7 said:


> Gmail pwnz!


True


----------



## mrintech (Apr 5, 2009)

ico said:


> abbey apna email likhne ka style change kar nahi toh spammers ko email mil jaayega..!!


Milne de isliye to likha hai.... Google Apps will handle the SPAMMERS


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 14, 2009)

gmail seems to be really quick & stable than others...sometimes windows live tends to get really really slow...


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 14, 2009)

GMail is plain awesome!


----------



## Sathish (Apr 14, 2009)

geemail


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 14, 2009)

GMail.... Do you want reasons..Take anyone from above....


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 14, 2009)

So GMail is the winner here and omg no one uses Zapak..btw these days i see too much of in.com advertisements,but I used it;they provide bad service


----------



## Sathish (Apr 14, 2009)

i think,poll is not necessary for monopoly..8)


----------



## vamsi360 (Apr 14, 2009)

LIVE Hotmail.....surely rocks!

I use Windows Live Essentials with WINDOWS Live Services and I found them doing really excellent excellent work. 
Live Messenger is used by my family to communicate on windows systems with others in US. The video clarity is simply superb so is the voice communication. Better than Yahoo Messenger.
All services are good and is a must try.

I think finally Microsoft are to gain from their internet services...

I also expect KUMO to give a big fight to google search engine and the new browser from MS that succeeds IE8 should be in par with Firefox and Opera.

Good times for Microsoft ahead in Internet field. Finally they have realized from their mistakes but i think they unnecessarily wasted the time these many years.......


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 14, 2009)

Windows Live Mail here for my first preference. I agree with vamsi360; The Windows Live Services are getting very, very good......and the best thing about my experience with Windows Live Mail is the surprisingly low amount of spam I get on it compared to Yahoo or GMail. I would take Lycos Mail (*mail.lycos.com) as my second priority; it doesn't offer a lot in the way of services but is unintrusive, relatively spam free and gets the job done pretty well.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2009)

Well...according to me Yahoo! Mail is the best because its very fast and its got unlimited storage!


----------



## The Conqueror (May 9, 2009)

Yes,Windows Live Services are indeed getting better and better in terms of Quality,but due to the advertisements and heavy site design (The themes are cool but too heavy) I select Google Apps- The Power of Simplicity..Gets the job done ..what else you need


----------



## way2jatin (May 10, 2009)

Gmail is the best to use as it is very fast


----------



## vivek_master146 (May 11, 2009)

Easier Interface in Yahoo! Though Gmail is also good but i have been using yahoo since 6 years so i like it.


----------



## Rohit Setia (Jun 19, 2009)

Gmail is best , fast ...Yahoo pe to 2-3 ghante baad email milte hai.....Now it has improved to some extent..

yahoo - I am not able to delete my drafts .... i don't know y ? If i delete all drafts one will remain everytime...


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2009)

^^ very true. I've got an important mail after 1 day!! but problem is solved with yahoo now.

BTW, gmail is not completely error free. Gmail some time just can not show mails in the default view type & it suggests to switch to html view. So I've to do it it too see a mail.
But hey, it's still in the beta stage  ( I think it will be forever ) so all of us have to live with this samll glitches


----------



## Aspire (Jun 20, 2009)

Gmail > 9/10
Yahoo > 8.5/10
Hotmail > 8.5/10
Zapak > 0/10 


GMAIL ROCKS, It has the best features too.

Yahoo is good but it falls back in terms of Speed

Hotmail is equally good but it doesn't support mail forwarding to other Emails(Gmail/Yahoo etc.)



Is AOL in the options?????


----------



## ashikns (Jun 28, 2009)

Gmail is the best-simple,clean and ultra fast


----------



## harihacker (Jul 3, 2009)

Gmail for sure.........


----------



## chooza (Jul 7, 2009)

Microsoft Live mail is any time better then Gmail as gmail is many times slow to deliver mail, live mail is instant. Tried many times.


----------



## yiouyio (Jul 7, 2009)

Windows LIVE Mail is very good.


----------



## mAYHEM (Nov 16, 2009)

Aol Mail using it from last 7 years


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 16, 2009)

What a BUMP!!!
No doubt, Gmail ranks first and Yahoo second!


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 23, 2009)

I find GMail ugly! I prefer Hotmail and Yahoo any day.


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2009)

But that does not waste your bandwidth either - I'm talking about the basic HTMl look.

I like it a lot. It's like using a console for mail and has no distraction. It's just has most basic features you need


----------



## CA50 (Nov 25, 2009)

i have in rediffmail, its so n so, i prefer gmail


----------



## Crydayartilky (Dec 1, 2009)

*Last Page*

I join told all above.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 2, 2009)

Yahoo Mail + Messenger both r good

I also use gmail & gtalk
their a big prob in gtalk for online frnds their r 2 option 
1) most common or 2) all
in 1st only common frnds appears online and lots of time i miss and cant see many of my online frnds even if they r online

2) in 2nd the list goes too long that i need 2 scroll which is also irritating

instead in Yahoo just press show only online friends and it works fantastically  easy of Use 


gtalk dosent hav Video Chat instead u need to login from Gmail that too s**ks
and in Yahoo Messenger it runs very fine

So Overall Yahooooooooooooooo !


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 2, 2009)

i guess yahoo doesnt support free imap and pop3 protocols now.....but gmail does


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2009)

^^ There is nothing to guess - yahoo does not offers imap or pop3 access in it's free mail service but gmail offers both of them and it's a very useful feature.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 4, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ There is nothing to guess - yahoo does not offers imap or pop3 access in it's free mail service but gmail offers both of them and it's a very useful feature.



Yahoo offers pop3 access in it's free mail service.

Pls confirm in your yahoo mail


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 4, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ There is nothing to guess - yahoo does not offers imap or pop3 access in it's free mail service but gmail offers both of them and it's a very useful feature.


i was not sure...


----------



## panacea_amc (Dec 4, 2009)

nobody mentioned 
www.fastmail.fm!!


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 4, 2009)

Any one else using *www.gmx.com ?


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2009)

Gauravs90 said:


> Yahoo offers pop3 access in it's free mail service.
> 
> Pls confirm in your yahoo mail



I know there are some smart apps exists which enables us to access yahooo mail account as pop3 but yahoo mail's free version does not supports this.

Yahoo was giving this facility to it's free users around 4 years back but now they don't offers this feature in their free mail version anymore. 

To get pop3 access you need to subscribe to yahoo mail plus which is $19.99 per year  ( take a look at the link and everything will be clear )

*overview.mail.yahoo.com/enhancements/mailplus


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

^Gmail gives it for free right? IIRC, POP3 is old, IMAP is the new thing, which is supposedly better, right?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 5, 2009)

Don't know about you but my account still allows pop3 access

*img192.imageshack.us/img192/8636/13808500.jpg

Here's the setting of pop3 access in yahoo mail

*img710.imageshack.us/img710/8905/16512804.jpg


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2009)

^^ yup, looks like you are getting pop3 access but for some strange reason I'm not 

But I don't care much either as I have gmail 

@ krow - yup, imap is better than pop3 . Take a look @ here and 
*www.imap.org/imap.vs.pop.brief.html


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2009)

Best way is Mozilla Thunderbird. You can integrate it into Gmail using POP3 and IMAP. When I was using it, I could download my whole inbox into my PC.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 6, 2009)

there is same available for gmail too
gmail driver, download your inbox to your pc


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 6, 2009)

i use opera's inbuild email client and i have configured it to use gmail imap protocol


----------



## ajin115 (Dec 12, 2009)

Gmail ---------------> 10/10
Yahoomail ----------> 9/10
Hotmail -------------> 9/10
Rediffmail ----------> 5/10
ZapakMail ----------> -10/10


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Dec 12, 2009)

Gmail ...... because Its simple .... opening a new Google account is also simple as you dont have to answer too many questions .


----------



## layzee (Dec 13, 2009)

GMail is the obvious choice
Free POP3/IMAP access, great UI...   who else give it for free


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 13, 2009)

Gmail....Large storage, Many features, Light, Fast everything for free....!!


----------



## spironox (Dec 13, 2009)

Gmail tops the list of mine


----------



## mickeyy (Jan 18, 2010)

I used Eudora for years...switched to Thunderbird...this was a good choice for me...lotsa features...if your using firefox even better...but waint until you try to uninstall incredimail and it's search engine.. good luck! if you don't know how to work in the registry, I just finally got rid of mine and I put it on by mistake


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2010)

^^ this thread is about best e-mail service provider not about best e-mail client apps


----------



## Cooltechie (Jul 25, 2010)

_*GMAIL*_ is the BEST!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aspire (Jul 25, 2010)

GMAIL ftw


----------



## Garbage (Jul 25, 2010)

hmm... another bumped thread. :S


----------



## amd4life (Oct 16, 2010)

gmail FTW...


----------



## nisargshah95 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd say there's tough competition between GMail and Yahoo. But HTTPS throughout the session in GMail and new apps made it surge ahead of Yahoo! Though yahoo has unlimited storage compared to GMail's 7GB, I've never used that much storage...lol.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 14, 2010)

gmail for sure....and the priority inbox feature works for me....


----------



## rsk11584 (Dec 15, 2010)

gmail is the best hai koi shak


----------



## _VascoZ_ (Dec 22, 2010)

Gmail:

Most secure, most customisable, max features [Gmail Labs], awesome email mgmt, best contact mgmt, nested labels, good filter options, etc, etc, etc... The best in every way [except that it kinda eats a bit more bandwidth compared to Rediffmail, which is almost feature-less! But, Gmail html-view can solve it for the dail-up & GPRS users.]

Yahoo & hotmail suck big time, and so does Rediffmail!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 29, 2011)

For me , Gmail and Yahoo tie.
Why?
Gmail- we cant send exe and no unlimited storage 
 Yahoo- so many darn ads.


----------



## Garbage (Apr 29, 2011)

@atulhost, dude check the date of the last post. I don't think there is any point bumping this thread. (any mod listening?)

@thetechfreak, ^^


----------



## Krow (Apr 30, 2011)

Nonononono. no bump old thread.


----------

